# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδες εργασίας - υπάρχουν; ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;

## ntrits

> Title: *Ομάδες εργασίας - υπάρχουν; ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;*
> Post by: *StarGazer* on *13:36 12/01/2010* Απ' όσο μπορώ να παρατηρήσω γενικά δεν υπάρχει οργάνωση με τις ομάδες εργασίας, τόσο στην Αθήνα όσο και στη Θεσσαλονίκη τα άτομα που ενδιαφέρονται είναι μετρημένα στα δάχτυλα.
> Προτείνω λοιπόν όπου αυτό είναι δυνατό να υπάρξει μια συνεργασία μήπως και επανέλθει το ενδιαφέρον ορισμένων.
> Εσείς τι πιστεύετε;
> 
> Title: *Απ: Ομάδες εργασίας - υπάρχουν; ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;*
> Post by: *dazyraby* on *15:26 12/01/2010* συμφωνώ ... πρέπει να επανέλθουν. Είναι καλό για το δίκτυο και χρειάζεται. Προτείνω δε ή πρώτη όμαδα εργασίας να έχει σαν σκοπό την ασφαλή επικοινωνία των μελών της μέσω voip... 
> 
> Title: *Απ: Ομάδες εργασίας - υπάρχουν; ενδιαφέρεται κανείς;*
> ...


.

----------


## StarGazer

Παλιό μου ποστ βλέπω, οπότε το συνεχίζω... κανείς εδώ;

----------


## xtnd

Ναι.  ::

----------


## akakios

::  μακαρι να ειχα την υποδομη (γνωσεων) και να μπορουσα να σας βοηθησω.....

----------


## NetTraptor

oi

----------


## ysam

ie

----------


## xtnd

??

----------


## tritsako

Εγώ έχω χρόνο, μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάποια ομάδα, από εκτός Ελλάδος? Υπάρχει κάποια καταγραφή εργασιών?

----------


## StarGazer

Παρακαλώ όσοι έχουν μείνει που ενδιαφέρονται με το δίκτυο να εγγραφούν στην λίστα:
http://in.wna.gr/mailman/listinfo/hellas_in.wna.gr
και από εκεί και πέρα σιγά σιγά θα οργανωθούμε ανά περίπτωση/περιοχή/ομάδα κτλ.

----------

